# anybody in Grand Junction, CO?



## Duganson (Jun 5, 2004)

I do this every couple of years and have almost come to the conclusion that if I want to play D&D I need to move  
If there are any Grand Junction gamers looking for new PLAYERS, e-mail me at Thysl_in_Silver@hotmail.com....
I'm willing to commute, at most, one hour...


----------

